# i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

						Kühlungsspezialist Noctua präsentiert auf der derzeit laufenden Computex den Prototyp eines neuen CPU-Kühlers, der sich unter anderem auch dank eines Gewichts von 1,5 Kilogramm für die passive Kühlung leistungsstarker Prozessoren wie dem Intel Core i9-9900K eignen soll. Bis zu 120 Watt sollen in einem passiven Gehäuse als thermische Verlustleistung abtransportiert werden können.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*


----------



## altStrunk (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Nice, aber irgendwie bezweifel ich das man die CPU und gleichzeitig GPU passiv kühlen kann. 150W - 300W aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse ohne Hitzestau rein passiv zu befördern ist ingenieurtechnisch knifflig. Wobei da ginge dann auch ein offener Aufbau, obwohl ich wegen der EMV eigentlich gerne zumindest ´nen Maschendrahtzaun drumrum hätte, aber dann würde ich es mal in den Klarsichtlackeimer  tunken. Für Leute mit einem Ryzen 2400G bzw Ryzen 3400G vermutlich aber orgastisch.


----------



## Z3Rlot (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Nicht schlecht hätte ich nicht schon einen Dark Rock Pro 3 würde ich mir den glatt kaufen.
Aber ob der in ein Silent Base 800 passt?
 Wenn alle Ram Module passen sollen scheint er ziemlich hoch zu sein.
Wäre für ein i9 9900K @ 5 Ghz ganz interessant


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



altStrunk schrieb:


> Nice, aber irgendwie bezweifel ich das man die CPU und gleichzeitig GPU passiv kühlen kann. 150W - 300W aus einem geschlossenen Gehäuse ohne Hitzestau rein passiv zu befördern ist ingenieurtechnisch knifflig. Wobei da ginge dann auch ein offener Aufbau, obwohl ich wegen der EMV eigentlich gerne zumindest ´nen Maschendrahtzaun drumrum hätte, aber dann würde ich es mal in den Klarsichtlackeimer  tunken. Für Leute mit einem Ryzen 2400G bzw Ryzen 3400G vermutlich aber orgastisch.



Mit entsprechend angepassten Gehäusen ist das durchaus möglich – Nofan und Silentmaxx haben das oft genug unter Beweiß gestellt. Allerdings waren die Temperaturen bislang meist recht hoch und man sollte nicht den ganzen Tag synthethische Benchmarks laufen lassen. Ganz ohne Luftzug muss man auch die Spannungswandlertemperatur im Auge behalten. Allerdings wäre mir kein Hersteller von Grafikkarten-Passivkühlern dieser Leistungsklasse mehr bekannt. Viel mehr als 100-W-CPU- + 50-W-GPU-Abwärme und vielleicht noch einmal 20 W von Netzteil und Mainboard wird man also nur selten aus dem Gehäuse befördern müssen. Dafür sollte bereits ein oben und unten geöffnetes Design reichen, während die Seitenwände geschlossen bleiben können.


----------



## Leuenzahn (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Jesus, das ist ja kein Kühlkörper sondern ein riesen Brocken, damit kannst auf nem mittelalterlichen Schlachtfeld Leute in Gestechsrüstung erschlagen.


----------



## raumich (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Wie ist denn  unter einem "lüfterlosen Gehäuse mit gutem Airflow" zu verstehen? Entweder ich nutze Gehäuselüfter und bekomme dadurch einen guten Airflow oder ich habe keine Gehäuselüfter und somit  auch keinen Airflow. Oder verstehe ich da gerade etwas nicht? Also die reine Ausnutzung der Thermik, warme Luft steigt nach oben, kühle Luft zieht von unten nach, kann ja wohl nicht gemeint sein. Oder?


----------



## efes (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Wir könnten auch meine Ex-Freundin drauflegen. Musste schluss mit ihr machen weil sie zu kalt und zu passiv  war. Flüssig Helium wäre nix dagegen. Und Leute glaubt mir ich übertreibe es nicht !!


----------



## raumich (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



efes schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch meine Ex-Freundin drauflegen. Musste schluss mit ihr machen weil sie zu kalt und zu passiv  war.



Made my Day!!!!


----------



## Leuenzahn (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Naja, wahrscheinlich hatte da einfach n anderer Hardwareschrauber nen fescheren Lötkolben.


----------



## Z3Rlot (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Achso verstehe.
Die Ram-Module scheinen frei zuliegen und der Kühler scheint nen Eisenschwein zu sein.
Ist wohl doch nicht sooo gross.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fpdj809Hrhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bevier (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



raumich schrieb:


> Wie ist denn  unter einem "lüfterlosen Gehäuse mit gutem Airflow" zu verstehen? Entweder ich nutze Gehäuselüfter und bekomme dadurch einen guten Airflow oder ich habe keine Gehäuselüfter und somit  auch keinen Airflow. Oder verstehe ich da gerade etwas nicht? Also die reine Ausnutzung der Thermik, warme Luft steigt nach oben, kühle Luft zieht von unten nach, kann ja wohl nicht gemeint sein. Oder?



Ein Hochleistungslüfter, der auf die offene Seite des Gehäuses pustet, sich aber weit ausserhalb befindet? ^^

Ernsthaft, für Silent-Liebhaber sicher interessant aber einen 9900K damit laufen lassen? Das funktioniert höchstens mit deaktiviertem Turbo, sonst schießt der zu schnell auf eine TDP, bei der 2 Lüfter an dem Teil nötig werden...


----------



## Lowmotion (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Wenn das Teil einen 9900k kühlen kann, was kann es dann erst mit einem Lüfter? Das Kühlpotential dürfte das Größte auf dem Markt sein.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

130W ohne jegliche gehäuselüfter. mit zwei lüftern im gehäuse 180W. klar ist in jedem fall - die wärme mus oben raus können. der typ in dem (1,5min) video sagt alles wichtige dazu. ^^


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Auf Twitter meint jemand der 9900K dropped mit dem Kühler dann ganz schnell auf 3,6GHz.
Cool find ich das Ding aber dennoch.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

das ding is ja auch n heizkörper, wen wunderts


----------



## redeye5 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



efes schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch meine Ex-Freundin drauflegen. Musste schluss mit ihr machen weil sie zu kalt und zu passiv  war. Flüssig Helium wäre nix dagegen. Und Leute glaubt mir ich übertreibe es nicht !!



Necrophil oder Twilight Fan?


----------



## -Kerby- (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Interessant, Thermodynamisch erstmal fragwürdig... dickere Finnen sind ja nicht zwangsläufig besser, es kommt grundsätzlich auf die Gesamtoberfläche zur Abführung der Wärme an die Luft an.
Konduktion ist mAn nicht das Problem. Verglichen zur Konvektion vermutlich vernachlässigbar, da Luft eine niedrige Wärmeleitfähigkeit aufweist. Demzufolge ist die Materialwahl wahrscheinlich
auch nicht der maßgebliche Faktor.  Wird der Konvektionsvorgang durch zu dünne Spalten zwischen den Finnen abgebremst? (Stichwort: kinetische Energie der Strömung)
Falls ja, könnte das Geheimnis zwischen dem Optimum Wärmespeichervermögen der Finnen (innere Energie), Wärmestrom und Luftreibungswiderstand liegen. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären...


----------



## efes (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

ne . nix von beiden. sie lebt fit und munter.  wenns um i9 9900k kühlen geht , kommt sie halt mir in die frage


----------



## Palmdale (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Auf Twitter meint jemand der 9900K dropped mit dem Kühler dann ganz schnell auf 3,6GHz.
> Cool find ich das Ding aber dennoch.



Spätestens seit Donald Trump nicht wirklich ne seriöse Quelle (wobei, Twitter wars eigentlich nie...) 

Allerdings interessante Produktvorstellung, schwarz und weiß. Hab persönlich nur Noctuas in der Familie


----------



## Mitchpuken (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Wie wird das Monster montiert? Normal dürfte hier wohl nicht mehr funktionieren, zumindest nicht ohne Gegengewicht  Nur liegend möglich? Ist eine enorme Last für das Mainboard.


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



Palmdale schrieb:


> Spätestens seit Donald Trump nicht wirklich ne seriöse Quelle (wobei, Twitter wars eigentlich nie...)


Höhö, ist was dran 
Golem hatte mal nen ganz schönen Test veröffentlicht in dem Sie den 9900K im 95W vs 200W Korsett getestet haben. 
Dass der Noctua eine Leistungsaufnahme von 120W passiv abführen kann ist in jedem Falle beachtenswert, gewisse Kompromisse im Taktverhalten muss man wohl dennoch einkalkulieren.
Macht den Kühler für mich aber weiß Gott nicht schlecht!

edit: @Mitchpuken Mein größter verbauter Kühler war bisher der Scythe Grand Kama Cross mit rund 800g. 1500g des Noctuas sind ne Ansage, aber PCB´s können auch ganz schön was ab.


----------



## Bluebird (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Höhö, ist was dran
> Golem hatte mal nen ganz schönen Test veröffentlicht in dem Sie den 9900K im 95W vs 200W Korsett getestet haben.
> Dass der Noctua eine Leistungsaufnahme von 120W passiv abführen kann ist in jedem Falle beachtenswert, gewisse Kompromisse im Taktverhalten muss man wohl dennoch einkalkulieren.
> Macht den Kühler für mich aber weiß Gott nicht schlecht!
> ...


 im Vergleich zu denn meisten Backstein Coolern die gang und gebe sind , ist der Grand Kama Cross vielleicht gross aber nicht schwer ist eher noch einer der leichtesten die am AM3 sogar ohne Backplate auskommen ...
der 0815 Durchschnitts Cooler hat sicher seine 900 gramm bei 2 Lueftern auf jedenfall und da hab ich schon ganz krass krumme Mainboards gesehen nach 3-4 Jahren 
Bei 1500 gramm wuerd ich auch sagen das die Backplate ein halbes gegengewicht sein muss , aber wer weiss vielleicht gibts ja auch ne Stuetze oder was um am Tower aufzuhaengen ?


----------



## Duke711 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Kann so nicht funktionieren, denn der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient ist bei einen reinen passiv Betrieb um ca. den Faktor 5 schlechter als ein Referenzlüfter mit ca. 600 rpm. Bei 600 rpm müsste der Kühler also eine TDP von 650 W bewältigen. Da müsste der dT von z.B: eines 9900 K 25 anstatt 45 K betragen um mit den 45 K dann auf einen TDP von 320 zu kommen und auch das ist für einen Heatpipekühler @ 600 rpm schon zu viel.
Mal davon abgesehen das durch den hohen Lamellenabstand die Kühlfläche nicht größer ist als bei einem DH15.

Das ist ein semi passiver Kühlkörper der auf Gehäuselüfter bzw. externen Lüfter angewiesen ist und das teuer (schlechte Temepraturen) erkauft. Einen 9900K kann man damit nicht kühlen siehe

Vergleich von Wärmeleitmittelkombinationen

Da muss der 9900 K im absoluten Sparmodus laufen.

Werbegag. 130 W TDP passiv völlig unrealistisch, dafür ist der Kühler viel zu klein.


----------



## Lexx (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Sieht aus wie der legendäre Skythe Orochi.
Ein damaliges Wunderwerk. 
Hatte ich sogar mal verbaut.

Mannomann, habts ihr alle soviel Ahnung und Erfahrung...

Klar ist der nix für massives OC, was habt ihr wohl erwartet?
Aber für vernünftige Desktops  im 0.1 Sone-Bereich... hmm.
UV/OC... xTreme, in einer anderen Richtung.

Und für die kommenden Ryzen 3000-15 Watt-Dutzend-Core-Intel-Killer-CPUs.
Yummi



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Allerdings waren die Temperaturen bislang  meist recht hoch und man sollte nicht den ganzen Tag synthethische  Benchmarks laufen lassen. Ganz ohne Luftzug muss man auch die  Spannungswandlertemperatur im Auge behalten.


Thorsten? Teheeesst!!!! (PCGH in Gefahr?)




Lowmotion schrieb:


> Wenn das Teil einen 9900k kühlen kann, was kann  es dann erst mit einem Lüfter? Das Kühlpotential dürfte das Größte auf  dem Markt sein.


https://pics.computerbase.de/2/0/5/7/0/15-1080.894453715.jpg

Ein 14er Noctua-Lüfter dazu ist obgligatorisch.


----------



## Pu244 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Passive Kühlung ist eine echte Herausforderung. Ich selbst kann meinen i7 3770 auch nur mit angezogener Handbremse (Thermal Throtteling bei 100°C) betreiben und das obwohl ich einen NoFan CR95 (95W TDP) samt Flüssigmetall verbaut habe (diese blöde Paste von Ivy Bridge)



raumich schrieb:


> Wie ist denn  unter einem "lüfterlosen Gehäuse mit gutem Airflow" zu verstehen? Entweder ich nutze Gehäuselüfter und bekomme dadurch einen guten Airflow oder ich habe keine Gehäuselüfter und somit  auch keinen Airflow. Oder verstehe ich da gerade etwas nicht? Also die reine Ausnutzung der Thermik, warme Luft steigt nach oben, kühle Luft zieht von unten nach, kann ja wohl nicht gemeint sein. Oder?



Genau das ist damit gemeint: ein gutes Gehäuse, das der Konvektion freien Lauf läßt. Sprich: am besten ein Big Tower, mit großen Lufteinlässen unten und oben.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Kann so nicht funktionieren, denn der Wärmeübergangskoeffizient ist bei einen reinen passiv Betrieb um ca. den Faktor 5 schlechter als ein Referenzlüfter mit ca. 600 rpm.



Das kannst du so pauschal nicht sagen, das schwankt erheblich, gerade wenn Wärmeleitrohre ins Spiel kommen. 100W waren in der Vergangenheit schon möglich, 180W bei einer GTX 680. Ich schätze mal, dass die Leute bei Noctua wissen, was sie da zusammenbauen.


----------



## 0tze (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



Lexx schrieb:


> Thorsten? Teheeesst!!!!



Schließe mich diesem Aufruf an!


----------



## Lexx (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



0tze schrieb:


> Schließe mich diesem Aufruf an!


Naja, Prototyp, wird wohl noch ein bissl dauern...

PM an T. dropped.


----------



## shootme55 (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Gabs doch schon vor 10 Jahren von Scythe oder?! Ich hätt so gern damals einen Orochi gehabt, aber keinen mehr bekommen 

Aber so wie der aussieht werden Lüfter nicht viel bringen. Der is für niedrogen Durchsazz konzipiert...


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Hab ich was überlesen oder habt ihr gar nicht erwähnt, dass Noctua jetzt auch Lüfter in schwarz und weiß anbietet?


----------



## Markzzman (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Erinnert bisschen an meinen guten alten Scythe Orochi


----------



## sethdiabolos (29. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Der Trend sollte nicht größere Kühler, sondern kleinere Fertigungsverfahren sein. Man könnte bestimmt auch einen Pentium 4 mit 20 Ghz und einem Passivkühler so groß wie ein Dreifamilienhaus betreiben, aber wer will das schon? Ich nehme lieber 12 Kerne mit 105W TDP und einem kleinen Aktivlüfter......


----------



## Duke711 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das kannst du so pauschal nicht sagen, das schwankt erheblich, gerade wenn Wärmeleitrohre ins Spiel kommen. 100W waren in der Vergangenheit schon möglich, 180W bei einer GTX 680. Ich schätze mal, dass die Leute bei Noctua wissen, was sie da zusammenbauen.



Das hat überhaupt nicht nichts mit einer Heatpipe an sich zu tun. Denn der größte Widerstand ist der Übergang zwischen Metall und der Luft. Wenn der Kühler passiv 130 W schafft, dann würde er 650W mit einem Lüfter schaffen.
Die Jungs von Noctua bescheissen ganz einfach. In dem bei den 130 W keinerlei Angabe zu der Temperaturdifferenz gemacht wird,  von daher kann man dieser Angabe keinen Gauben schenken. Im übrigen ist so eine 6 mm Heatpipe selbst bei 40 - 50 W limitiert.


----------



## Black_Beetle (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Hmm ein Alpenföhn Olymp ist mit einer TDP von 340 Watt angegeben

https://www.alpenfoehn.de/produkte/cpu-kuehler/olymp

Welcher ist jetzt besser?


----------



## BastianDeLarge (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Jeeeetzt habe ich erst "Passiv" gelesen und drüber nach gedacht.

Ich war verwundert weil mein Freundeskreis ihre 9900K ohne Probleme mit mit D15 und D15S kühlt- bis 5,0 Ghz.

Ist natürlich min. ein Lüfter dabei, aber unhörbar.

Sehr wichtig ist: Richtig montieren, und sehr gute aber sehr wenig Wärmeleitpaste... und AirFlow...


----------



## Ganjafield (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Was für ein schönes Stück Schwachsinn...... Will haben 
Für ein offenes System bestimmt mega


----------



## Pu244 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Das hat überhaupt nicht nichts mit einer Heatpipe an sich zu tun. Denn der größte Widerstand ist der Übergang zwischen Metall und der Luft.



Doch, es hat eben etwas damit zu tun. Mit einer Heatpipe kann man genau diesen Zusammenhang besiegen. Normalerweise wird die Wärme, durch direkte Wärmeleitung im Metall abgeführt, das ist sehr langsam, mit dem Wärmeleitrohr kann man diese Wäre, per Verdunstungskälte und Kondensationswärme, fast beliebig weit weg transportieren und so für eine fast beliebig große Oberfläche sorgen. Irgendwann ist dann der Übergang zwischen CPU und Heatpipe dominant, so wie bei einer Wasserkühlung irgendwann der Übergang zwischen  CPU und Kühlblock entscheidend ist.

Deine Faustregel berücksichtigt übrigens genau das nicht, sie gilt nur für normale Kühlkörper oder für den Teil Heatpipe-Luft



Duke711 schrieb:


> Wenn der Kühler passiv 130 W schafft, dann würde er 650W mit einem Lüfter schaffen.



Nein, eben nicht.

Das ganze ist eine FAUSTREGEL, d.h. du kannst nicht einfach so sagen: genau so ist es! Das muß man experimentell (oder per Simulation) ermitteln. Du hast die Faustregel übrigens auch inkorrekt wiedergegeben, korrekt ist es der Faktor 2-10 und wie gesagt, das gilt eben nur für einfache Metallkühlkörper.

Mein NoFan CR 95 ist für 95W ausgelegt, ich kann dir versichern, dass er keine 475W schafft, wenn man mit dem Lüfter drauf bläst.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Die Jungs von Noctua bescheissen ganz einfach.



Das sind extrem harte Anschuldigungen, vorallem von jemanden, der eine einfache Faustregel für allgemeingültig erklärt.

Dann machst du sie auch noch den absoluten Experten, die seit knapp 15 Jahren im Bereich der PC Luftkühlungen unterwegs sind. Ich schätze mal, dass die Leute da wesentlich mehr davon verstehen, als das ganze PCGH Forum zusammengenommen. Die werden wissen, was möglich ist und was nicht, schließlich konnte man auch ihre bisherigen Kühler passiv betrieben.

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber du überschätzt dich maßlos.



Duke711 schrieb:


> In dem bei den 130 W keinerlei Angabe zu der Temperaturdifferenz gemacht wird,  von daher kann man dieser Angabe keinen Gauben schenken.



Die obere Temperatur, wird wohl in Richtung zulässige Grenze gehen, also 90°C, wenn sie sehr großzügig sind 80°C. Die untere Temperatur wird wohl die übliche Temperatur in einem PC sein, da nimmt man in der Regel 40°C an, für die härte Annahme von 50°C wird es wohl nicht reichen (und ist bei passiven Kühlern unüblich). Also landen wir bei 40-50°C.


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Hab ich was überlesen oder habt ihr gar nicht erwähnt, dass Noctua jetzt auch Lüfter in schwarz und weiß anbietet?



Ja hast du überlesen 
es wurde darüber berichtet


----------



## micha34 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Noctua Kühler sind leistungsfähig wenn man diese auf entsprechende Temperaturen bekäme.
Genau da sehe ich auch bei diesen neuen "Monsterkühler" Probleme.

Ich habe den schon grossen Nh -D  15  mit einem alten Sandy I7 am laufen,bekanntlich mit HS verlötet,zusätzlich Plangeschliffen usw.
Dieser Kühler kann gerade mal das Ding von der Temperatur halbwegs im Zaum halten bei entsprechend hoher Taktung.
Dabei bleibt der Kühler aber ziemlich kalt bei hoher Kerntemperatur.
Daraus schlussfolgere ich das in den Kühler überhaupt nicht die Wärme eingeführt wird die er abführen könnte.

Wobei ich am Wärmeübergang vom Die in den Kühler bin.
Wozu brauche ich da noch grössere Kühler in denen ich die abzuführenden Temperaturen ebenso wenig reinbekomme?

Die  Chips müssen ihre Abwärme erstmal in den Kühler reinbekommen und das funktioniert mehr schlecht als recht.
Da wird der leistungsstärkste Kühler nichts reissen können.
Strukturverkleinerungen verschärfen das Problem auch weiter,noch weniger Fläche für den Wärmetransport in den Kühler rein.


----------



## Duke711 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Doch, es hat eben etwas damit zu tun. Mit einer Heatpipe kann man genau diesen Zusammenhang besiegen. Normalerweise wird die Wärme, durch direkte Wärmeleitung im Metall abgeführt, das ist sehr langsam, mit dem Wärmeleitrohr kann man diese Wäre, per Verdunstungskälte und Kondensationswärme, fast beliebig weit weg transportieren und so für eine fast beliebig große Oberfläche sorgen. Irgendwann ist dann der Übergang zwischen CPU und Heatpipe dominant, so wie bei einer Wasserkühlung irgendwann der Übergang zwischen  CPU und Kühlblock entscheidend ist.



Dann hast Du leider dan Prinzip eines solchen Kühlers nicht verstanden. Die Heatpipes reduzieren durch Konvektion nur den Wärmeübergangswiderstand zwischen dem Kühlkörper (CPU) und den Lamellen. Nicht aber den  Wärmeübergangswiderstand von den Metall (Lamellen) und Luft.





Pu244 schrieb:


> Deine Faustregel berücksichtigt übrigens genau das nicht, sie gilt nur für normale Kühlkörper oder für den Teil Heatpipe-Luft



Absoluter Nonens. Der Wärmeübergangskoeffizent zwischen einer vertikal oder horizontaler angeströmten (erzwunge Konvektion) Platte / Lamellenpaket und passiv bzw. freie Konvektion ist besten bekannt.





Pu244 schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht.



Natürlich siehe obigen Zusammenhang.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist eine FAUSTREGEL, d.h. du kannst nicht einfach so sagen: genau so ist es! Das muß man experimentell (oder per Simulation) ermitteln. Du hast die Faustregel übrigens auch inkorrekt wiedergegeben, korrekt ist es der Faktor 2-10 und wie gesagt, das gilt eben nur für einfache Metallkühlkörper.



Keine Ahnung von was Du sprichts. Faktor ~ 5 ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Lamellenpaket passiv also freie Konvektion zu erzwungene Konvektion @ 600 rpm oder 1,5 m/s.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Mein NoFan CR 95 ist für 95W ausgelegt, ich kann dir versichern, dass er keine 475W schafft, wenn man mit dem Lüfter drauf bläst..



Man sollte einem anderen nicht versichern was man nicht einhalten kann. Montiere unten einen entsprechenden Lüfter und die 475 W sind bei den gleichen dT möglich. Mal davon abgesehen das dieser ebenfalls für keine 95 W passiv ausgelegt ist, daran scheitert es nämlich schon. Dieser ist eben so auf indirekte Lüfter bzw. Luftstrom angewiesen. 




Pu244 schrieb:


> Dann machst du sie auch noch den absoluten Experten, die seit knapp 15 Jahren im Bereich der PC Luftkühlungen unterwegs sind. Ich schätze mal, dass die Leute da wesentlich mehr davon verstehen, als das ganze PCGH Forum zusammengenommen. Die werden wissen, was möglich ist und was nicht, schließlich konnte man auch ihre bisherigen Kühler passiv betrieben.



Ich sage Dir mal, man sollte Leute wie hier aus dem Forum nicht unterschätzen. Passiv 130 TDP bezogen auf die selbe Temperaturdifferenz wie bei einen DH 15 sind mit solch einen Kühler ,der sogar noch von der Oberfläche kleiner ist als DH 15, definitiv nicht möglich. Ganz einfach, Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Thermodynamik. Noctua spielt das selbe Spiel. Man wirbt mit dem Wort passiv obwohl dieser Kühler auf einen indirekt montierten Lüfter (Gehäuse und co) angewiesen. Hat nur leider nichts mit passiv zu tun. Und noch nicht mal da Wort semi passiv wäre (genau genommen) hier richtig.  Desweiteren bezieht sich die TDP auch noch auf eine andere Temperaturdifferenz als bei anderen Kühlern. Ja das sind unlautere Mittel.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber du überschätzt dich maßlos.



Richtig Du unterschätzt mich maßlos. 





Pu244 schrieb:


> Die obere Temperatur, wird wohl in Richtung zulässige Grenze gehen, also 90°C, wenn sie sehr großzügig sind 80°C. Die untere Temperatur wird wohl die übliche Temperatur in einem PC sein, da nimmt man in der Regel 40°C an, für die härte Annahme von 50°C wird es wohl nicht reichen (und ist bei passiven Kühlern unüblich). Also landen wir bei 40-50°C.



Nette Kaffeesatzleserei. DIE CPU vom Messtand lief übrigens in alles Kernen in das Temperaturlimit von 100 °C und wurde ständig gedrosselt.
Der Noctua DH 15 hat 1,289 m² und bei 1500 rpm einen thermalen Widerstand von 0,032 K/W an der Heatpipe und 0,0625 K/W an den Finnen und dieser schafft bei größere Oberfläche als dieser passiv Kühler keine 130 W passiv. Es ist anhand der Oberfläche kein Hexenwerk von diesen Kühler den thermalen Widerstand und dessen TDP zu ermitteln


Wieso willst Du verhemmt irgendwo mitreden wenn Du noch nicht mal gewillt bist das nötige Fachwissen vorher anzueignen? Lass es gut.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



efes schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch meine Ex-Freundin drauflegen. Musste schluss mit ihr machen weil sie zu kalt und zu passiv  war. Flüssig Helium wäre nix dagegen. Und Leute glaubt mir ich übertreibe es nicht !!



Helium II gilt eigentlich als besonders aktiv und kuschelt sich überall ran, deine Freundin dagegen klingt nicht nach einer Lösung, sich einfach so bei jedem erstbesten auf die CPU legen lassen möchte.




-Kerby- schrieb:


> Interessant, Thermodynamisch erstmal fragwürdig... dickere Finnen sind ja nicht zwangsläufig besser, es kommt grundsätzlich auf die Gesamtoberfläche zur Abführung der Wärme an die Luft an.
> Konduktion ist mAn nicht das Problem. Verglichen zur Konvektion vermutlich vernachlässigbar, da Luft eine niedrige Wärmeleitfähigkeit aufweist. Demzufolge ist die Materialwahl wahrscheinlich
> auch nicht der maßgebliche Faktor.  Wird der Konvektionsvorgang durch zu dünne Spalten zwischen den Finnen abgebremst? (Stichwort: kinetische Energie der Strömung)
> Falls ja, könnte das Geheimnis zwischen dem Optimum Wärmespeichervermögen der Finnen (innere Energie), Wärmestrom und Luftreibungswiderstand liegen. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären...



Ein großer Lamellenabstand ist für passive Kühlungen ein muss, die dicke der Lamellen dagegen eher Improvisation: Sie verbessert die Wärmeabgabe an die Luft überhaupt nicht, aber die Wärmeverteilung innerhalb der Lamellen. Da bei diesem Prototypen die Heatpipes recht konzentriert in der Mitte liegen, braucht er gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit innerhalb der Lamellen, um deren Oberfläche halbwegs nutzen zu können. Das extreme Gegenbeispiel wären die Nofan-Kühler, die nur aus Heatpipe ganz ohne Lamellen bestehen.




Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Wie wird das Monster montiert? Normal dürfte hier wohl nicht mehr funktionieren, zumindest nicht ohne Gegengewicht  Nur liegend möglich? Ist eine enorme Last für das Mainboard.



Thermalrights True Copper müsste über 2 kg gewogen haben und ließ sich auch in Towern montieren.




Lexx schrieb:


> Naja, Prototyp, wird wohl noch ein bissl dauern...
> 
> PM an T. dropped.



Wenn Noctua parallel ein Grafikkarten-Gegenstück herausbringt, werde ich garantiert ein großes Shoot-Out gegen Silentmaxx und Deltatronic (und vielleicht noch Aquacomputer oder Watercool) organisieren. 
Bislang habe ich um CPU-Passiv-Kühlkonzepte im Heft eher ein Bogen gemacht, weil sich semi-passiv oder gar semi-aktiv kaum sinnvoll vergleichen lassen und voll passive Kühlung nur des Prozessors keinen Sinn ergibt, wenn die ohnehin lautere Grafikkarte weiterhin aktiv gekühlt wird. Nofan hat die GPU-Kühler-Prototypen leider nie zur Serienreife entwickelt.


----------



## Pu244 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du leider dan Prinzip eines solchen Kühlers nicht verstanden. Die Heatpipes reduzieren durch Konvektion nur den Wärmeübergangswiderstand zwischen dem Kühlkörper (CPU) und den Lamellen. Nicht aber den  Wärmeübergangswiderstand von den Metall (Lamellen) und Luft.



Und mit einer Heatpipe kann man eben so viele Lamellen anfügen, wie man möchte, während das ohne nicht geht, da irgendwann die Wärmeleitung im Metall begrenzt.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Der Wärmeübergangskoeffizent zwischen einer vertikal oder horizontaler angeströmten (erzwunge Konvektion) Platte / Lamellenpaket und passiv bzw. freie Konvektion ist besten bekannt.



Richtig, die Werte sind bekannt und dann mußt du RECHNEN, ich habe das in der Thermischen Verfahrenstechnik, in meinem Studium der chemischen Technologie, öfters gemacht und kann dir deshalb sagen: so simpel, wie du glaubst, ist die Sache nicht.

Faustregeln sind zwar eine nette Sache, nur wenn man es genau wissen will, dann muß man eben rechnen und das ist ganz schön aufwändig. Man muß auch die Bedingungen, unter denen die Faustregeln gelten, kennen und die lautet eben: nur normale Wärmeleitung, keine Heatpipes usw..



Duke711 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung von was Du sprichts. Faktor ~ 5 ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Lamellenpaket passiv also freie Konvektion zu erzwungene Konvektion @ 600 rpm oder 1,5 m/s.



Nein, das mußt du eben AUSRECHNEN, da ist eben nichts mit deiner Faustregel (die da sowieso nicht gilt). Dazu mußt du dann die Geometrie des Kühlkörpers, die Wärmeleitrohre und den Wärmeübergang von der CPU zu den Heatpipes kennen. Eine tolle Klausuraufgabe, wenn auch eine recht schwere, aber eben nichts, was man mit irgendeiner Faustregel so exakt vorhersagen könnte, wie du dir das einbildest.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Man sollte einem anderen nicht versichern was man nicht einhalten kann. Montiere unten einen entsprechenden Lüfter und die 475 W sind bei den gleichen dT möglich.



Ich habe schon einen Lüfter Montiert und es eben nicht 5 fache möglich, die Steigerung hielt sich in Grenzen, das liegt auch daran, dass der NoFan CR95 ein Kühler ist, der nur aus Heatpipes besteht und der Kritische Bereich dort der Wärmetransport vom CPU Die, über die Wärmeleitpaste, den Heatspreader, das Flüssigmetall, der Bodenplatte, in die Heatpipes ist und die Teile steigertst du mit dem Lüfter eben nicht.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen das dieser ebenfalls für keine 95 W passiv ausgelegt ist, daran scheitert es nämlich schon. Dieser ist eben so auf indirekte Lüfter bzw. Luftstrom angewiesen.



Er ist für 95W passiv ausgelegt und von der Benutzung von Lüftern wird vom Hersteller ausdrücklich abgeraten, da der Kühler dann verstaubt.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Passiv 130 TDP bezogen auf die selbe Temperaturdifferenz wie bei einen DH 15 sind mit solch einen Kühler ,der sogar noch von der Oberfläche kleiner ist als DH 15, definitiv nicht möglich. Ganz einfach, Gesetzmäßigkeiten der Thermodynamik. Noctua spielt das selbe Spiel. Man wirbt mit dem Wort passiv obwohl dieser Kühler auf einen indirekt montierten Lüfter (Gehäuse und co) angewiesen. Hat nur leider nichts mit passiv zu tun. Und noch nicht mal da Wort semi passiv wäre (genau genommen) hier richtig.  Desweiteren bezieht sich die TDP auch noch auf eine andere Temperaturdifferenz als bei anderen Kühlern. Ja das sind unlautere Mittel.



Wir werden sehen, wenn du Recht hast, dann dürfte sich Noctua ganz schön blamieren. Aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit passiven System (der erste Desktop Atom [der Chipsatz war das eigentliche Problem] und dem i7 3770 würde ich sagen, dass das hinhauen könnte.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Es ist anhand der Oberfläche kein Hexenwerk von diesen Kühler den thermalen Widerstand und dessen TDP zu ermitteln



Das eigentliche "Hexenwerk" ist der Wärmewiderstand von der CPU über die Heatpipes an die Lamellen, damit steht und Fällt das Ding.



Duke711 schrieb:


> Wieso willst Du verhemmt irgendwo mitreden wenn Du noch nicht mal gewillt bist das nötige Fachwissen vorher anzueignen? Lass es gut.



Ich habe den Bereich studiert, zwar ging es da um Wärmetauscher in chemischen Anlagen, das Prinzip ist aber gleich. Ich habe auch diverse Berechnungen angestellt (mußte ich ja, war Teil der Klausur). Wenn du das auch gemacht hättest, dann wüßtest du, dass man für genaue Ergebnisse eben keine Faustregeln, sondern Berechnungen braucht. Zusätzlich sollte man die Grenzen der Faustregeln kennen.

Ach ja: wieviele passive PCs hast du zusammen gebaut? Bei mir sind es schon zwei, auch wenn der eine, dank der Graka, nichtmehr vollkommen passiv ist.

Von daher: komm mir bitte nicht mit Fachwissen, wenn du keines besitzt.


----------



## Duke711 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Faustregeln sind zwar eine nette Sache, nur wenn man es genau wissen will, dann muß man eben rechnen und das ist ganz schön aufwändig. Man muß auch die Bedingungen, unter denen die Faustregeln gelten, kennen und die lautet eben: nur normale Wärmeleitung, keine Heatpipes usw..



Dann hast Du wohl dein angebliches Studienfach nicht verstanden. Es geht hier immer noch um den Wärmeübergangskoeffizienten zwischen Metall und Luft, unabhängig davon ob mit Heatpipes oder nicht.





Pu244 schrieb:


> Nein, das mußt du eben AUSRECHNEN, da ist eben nichts mit deiner Faustregel (die da sowieso nicht gilt). Dazu mußt du dann die Geometrie des Kühlkörpers, die Wärmeleitrohre und den Wärmeübergang von der CPU zu den Heatpipes kennen. Eine tolle Klausuraufgabe, wenn auch eine recht schwere, aber eben nichts, was man mit irgendeiner Faustregel so exakt vorhersagen könnte, wie du dir das einbildest.



Keine Ahnung von was DU da ständig redest. Der Faktor 5 wurde anhand eines Versuchsaufbau ermittelt.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einen Lüfter Montiert und es eben nicht 5 fache möglich, die Steigerung hielt sich in Grenzen, das liegt auch daran, dass der NoFan CR95 ein Kühler ist, der nur aus Heatpipes besteht und der Kritische Bereich dort der Wärmetransport vom CPU Die, über die Wärmeleitpaste, den Heatspreader, das Flüssigmetall, der Bodenplatte, in die Heatpipes ist und die Teile steigertst du mit dem Lüfter eben nicht.



Scheinst ein Märchenerzähler zu sein. Die Rede war davon den Lüfter unterhalb zu montieren, was wegen dem Kühlblock gar nicht möglich ist. 





Pu244 schrieb:


> Er ist für 95W passiv ausgelegt und von der Benutzung von Lüftern wird vom Hersteller ausdrücklich abgeraten, da der Kühler dann verstaubt.



Dann schalte bitte alle deine Gehäuselüfter und anderen Lüfter ab. Auch hier wieder Studienfach nicht verstanden. Mit der kleinen Oberfläche ~ 1,5 m² sind keine passiven 95 W bei gleichen oder vergleichbaren dT möglich.





Pu244 schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen, wenn du Recht hast, dann dürfte sich Noctua ganz schön blamieren. Aus meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit passiven System (der erste Desktop Atom [der Chipsatz war das eigentliche Problem] und dem i7 3770 würde ich sagen, dass das hinhauen könnte.



Ist schon bekannt

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/a...0-14-00-51-778_com-android-chrome-png.787222/
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/a...0-14-00-57-173_com-android-chrome-png.787223/

Scheint mit Gehäuselüfter, was leider kein Passivbetrieb ist, sehr gut zu kühlen...





Pu244 schrieb:


> Das eigentliche "Hexenwerk" ist der Wärmewiderstand von der CPU über die Heatpipes an die Lamellen, damit steht und Fällt das Ding.



Für Dich vielleicht

Vergleich von Wärmeleitmittelkombinationen

Das gleiche ist für ein DH 15 verfügbar. Im übrigen habe ich den thermalen Widerstand schon bekannt angeben: 6 X 6 mm Heatpipe = 0,032 K/W. Und auch hier hast Du anscheinend dein Studienfach nicht verstanden. 
Es ist immer noch die Rede vom Wärmeübergang von  Metall zu Luft was mit der Heatpipe überhaupt nichts zu tun hat.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Bereich studiert, zwar ging es da um Wärmetauscher in chemischen Anlagen, das Prinzip ist aber gleich. Ich habe auch diverse Berechnungen angestellt (mußte ich ja, war Teil der Klausur). Wenn du das auch gemacht hättest, dann wüßtest du, dass man für genaue Ergebnisse eben keine Faustregeln, sondern Berechnungen braucht. Zusätzlich sollte man die Grenzen der Faustregeln kennen.



Ja Du weißt Doch gar nicht mal im Ansatz was ich überhaupt so gemacht habe.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Ach ja: wieviele passive PCs hast du zusammen gebaut? Bei mir sind es schon zwei, auch wenn der eine, dank der Graka, nichtmehr vollkommen passiv ist.



Ist sowas überhaupt von Relevanz, nein. Zwei ist übrigens eine ganze schöne Menge.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Von daher: komm mir bitte nicht mit Fachwissen, wenn du keines besitzt.



Richtig, Du solltest Komiker werden, wäre glaubhafter als dein angebliches Fachwissen von dem ich leider nichts feststellen kann.


----------



## Kubiac (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Das Ding wäre doch ideal für mein Silverstone  Fortress 05 Gehäuse.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Da gehört stilecht ein Silverstone HE 02 rein


----------



## Kubiac (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Ja das wäre natürlich auch einen Möglichkeit.


----------



## dOBER83 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*

Meiner Meinung nach totaler Schwachsinn. Wieviele Menschen kaufen sich ein i9-9900k für knapp 500€ um ihn dann auf Standardtakt passiv zu kühlen? OC frame von Roman und ne billige custom und schon hat man Temperaturen von ~65°C bei 5.1 allcore oder 75°C 5.2 allcore. Mit den richtigen Lüftern ist eh kaum was zu hören und man hat wenigstens was für sein "Geld" bekommen


----------



## Duke711 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: i9-9900K passiv kühlen: Noctua zeigt massiven "Premium"-Passiv-Kühler auf der Computex*



dOBER83 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach totaler Schwachsinn. Wieviele Menschen kaufen sich ein i9-9900k für knapp 500€ um ihn dann auf Standardtakt passiv zu kühlen? OC frame von Roman und ne billige custom und schon hat man Temperaturen von ~65°C bei 5.1 allcore oder 75°C 5.2 allcore. Mit den richtigen Lüftern ist eh kaum was zu hören und man hat wenigstens was für sein "Geld" bekommen



Einen I9 9900 K kann man damit nicht kühlen:

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/a...0-14-00-51-778_com-android-chrome-png.787222/
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/a...0-14-00-57-173_com-android-chrome-png.787223/

Das wurde vermutlich in einer klimatiesierten Halle bei (22 °C ?) aufgenommen


----------

